# Shooting by Residences and Roads



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi all, 
Been reading things, looking at things, pondering things. Is there a general rule of thumb for Utah on how far away from Roads/Residences one has to be to shoot Rifles and/or Shotguns? The DWR says "Check Local Listings" and each town I have looked up so far varies WILDLY from the other. Just wanted to see if someone can point me in a direction or give me a generally acceptable range here.
-B


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Pick up or download a copy of the Field Regulations, it's on page 46.

If you are within a town's boundries then that town decides where you can shoot.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

There may be other laws that govern city’s, town’s, etc. Such as you can not discharge anywhere within the city boundary’s. But here is what Utah Code (the law) says generally. The law doesn't differentiate between rifles, shotguns, or handguns; all are subject to the same law.


Utah Code said:


> (1)
> (a)*Utah Code 76-10-508. Discharge of firearm from a vehicle, near a highway, or in direction of specified items -- Penalties.*
> An individual may not discharge a dangerous weapon or firearm:
> 
> ...


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Critter said:


> Pick up or download a copy of the Field Regulations, it's on page 46.
> 
> If you are within a town's boundries then that town decides where you can shoot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Which Regulations book? I downloaded them all again, none have more than 46 pages. Unless there is a general one I am missing. Could you provide a link? 
Thanks.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

bthewilde said:


> Which Regulations book? I downloaded them all again, none have more than 46 pages. Unless there is a general one I am missing. Could you provide a link?
> Thanks.












Here is the link to the 2021 Utah Big Game Field Regulations - https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2021_field_regs.pdf

PDF page #24, booklet page #46


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is the only Field Regulation book on the Utah DWR web site

But you if you down load it you will have 2 pages on each view so you can't go by what your computer or phone is showing but have to look at the page number in the download



https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2021_field_regs.pdf


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Critter said:


> It is the only Field Regulation book on the Utah DWR web site
> 
> But you if you down load it you will have 2 pages on each view so you can't go by what your computer or phone is showing but have to look at the page number in the download
> 
> ...


I was going off PDF pages, thanks for straightening that out!!


----------

